# favorite scent?



## MODEERMAN (Sep 27, 2006)

*Favorite attractant scent*​
Dominant buck00.00%Doe in heat1376.47%apple/ acorn etc423.53%


----------



## MODEERMAN (Sep 27, 2006)

What is you all's favorite attractant?


----------



## ics400 (Oct 12, 2007)

Really depends on the time of year. Early on I like a curiosity scent like Trails End 307. I won't use doe urine until just before the rut. So I guess my fav is Trails End 307.


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

I used to use Trails End, but last year I tried Code Blue for the first time and it worked awesome. I will be using Code Blue again this year.


----------



## ics400 (Oct 12, 2007)

Isn't Code Blue a estrous urine? Do you use this all the time or just for the rut?


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

Yes it is. I only use it during the rut. The most success I have had is to soak a rag with it that is tied to small rope. And then drag it to my stand. The bucks follow the scent right to me.


----------



## ics400 (Oct 12, 2007)

Never tried that trick before. Give it a whirl this year. Shouldn't be long before they really heat up. Ever played with a dripper? I've had limited success.


----------



## NewCoyotehunter (Nov 23, 2007)

Ive used the code blue Moon fire and i dont believe that it works at all. I know a deer can smell better then us but i couldnt smell anything when i opened the bottle . Did i just get a bad batch or is Moon fire just bad


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I used code blue last year, I won't be buying it again. Put that out one day and the next I used 307 they worked the same.


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

I can't vote on this, because early and late season I'll use apple, acorn, or persimon. during prerut and rut I'll use a doe in heat/dominate buck combo in conjuction with a food scent to help bring in the does. Along with this I use my scout info--- get on a well used trail I may use nothing. :sniper:


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

None. I tried scents for the first few years I bowhunted and came to the conclusion they are a waste of money or gimmick. I tried scent killer, doe in estrus, cover scents, nothing ever seemed to work. Now I just play the wind, which I always did, but I haven't noticed any difference from when I used scent.


----------

